# Free Spearfishing Seminar at MBT Divers!



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

If you have never been to one of our Spearfishing Seminars, then you don't know what you are missing. We will give a brief class on safely and effectively hunting underwater. We'll cover the current laws and regulations as well. Plenty of fish stories are told (if Clay is present, you may need rubber boots). We also have specials and giveaways throughout the night! Captain Dalton Kennedy will be there to schedule spearfishing trips, so you can putyour new gear and knowledge to work!


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

What are the dates? How often do they do these seminars?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Friday, January 29th 6pm They usually have then every couple of months and then in the summer maybe once a month depending on the interest. 



It's a great way to learn a few new things and also meet up with some of the local divers. Plus MBT always gives some discounts on spearfishing stuff after the seminar. That's also when all the fish stories start.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Paul, indeed it is January 29th, 2010 at 6pm. We usually do a couple each year.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Lookin forward to it...these are always a blast! And free! My kinda gig!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (1/7/2010)*Lookin forward to it...these are always a blast! And free! My kinda gig!




Oooo crap then I'll be taking a raincheck. :moon


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds like fun. I'll definately be down for it a little down theroad.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ill have to see what part of the USA Im in then but If i can make it I will. I like learning stuff!


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you have to register, or just show up?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Just show up gamccp...they don't make it complicated. Dalton (DKdiver on here), or as those who know him call him, "Mad Monkey" is doing the presentation. He's funny, (even when he's not trying to be) ok Lots of useful info on everything, and good way to meet some other spearo's in the area, whether you been doing it a long time, or just thinking of starting out. 



And I heard that Dalton MAY have some never before seen previously unreleased HD underwater footage of some amberjacks getting slayed, and some people getting there asses handed to them by the AJ (including the camera man!) Thats just a rumor..... Don't quote me...:letsdrink



Renee' and I can't wait guys!



By the way Rich...if you read this..you are an ass!...haa haa


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

If anyone would like, I've started an events page for the Seminar on our facebook page ... http://www.facebook.com/#/pages/Pensacola-FL/MBT-Dive-Surf/128588202880?ref=ts


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

where is it at. And do we bring anything


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

it is at MBT Divers. http://mbtdivers.com/Find%20Us.htm Don't have to bring anything, just show up.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jake...hope you make it..will be good to meet someone as young as you into spearing. Youll have a good time!


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

I will try to come.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

I kinda want to quite my job just to come to this.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

We've had lots of great response! Look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## Offshore Angler (Apr 13, 2009)

Count me in ill be there....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

One more day away...these are fun, and its great meetin new poeple


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

:bump


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks to all that came out last night - had a great turnout and got to meet some new folks! As always, thanks to Capt. Dalton for a great presentation. :clap


----------

